# I need to know something I have a Florida bottles very old in South Florida store bottle has $0.05 on it looks like a five-year-old made this thing To



## Dellison73 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Dellison73 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 8, 2021)

Now all you need is the 3 cent deposit bottle.


----------



## brent little (Jan 8, 2021)

Milk bottles from the 20-30's.Not overly hard to find


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 8, 2021)

That milk right there is a store bottle milk they are the coolest of the milks you bring that milk bottle back empty to that store they'll refill that milk bottle with milk 4 a nickel they are  called store bottle milks they're awesome milks they are absolutely my favorites


brent little said:


> Milk bottles from the 20-30's.Not overly hard to find





Dellison73 said:


> View attachment 216754


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 8, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> Now all you need is the 3 cent deposit bottle.
> 
> View attachment 216765


Beautiful milk love the store bottle especially the $0.03


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 8, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> That milk right there is a store bottle milk they are the coolest of the milks you bring that milk bottle back empty to that store they'll refill that milk bottle with milk 4 a nickel they are  called store bottle milks they're awesome milks they are absolutely my favorites



*This is a misunderstanding of how bottle deposits work.  The empty milk bottle is returned to the store and the nickel deposit is refunded.  The empty bottles are sent from the store to the processing plant to be washed and re-filled.   A fresh bottle of milk may be purchased from the store, but another nickel deposit must be put up.  The deposit was to encourage that the bottle was recycled.  The "No Deposit, No Return" bottles of the early 1950s were a quiet revolution.*


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 8, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *This is a misunderstanding of how bottle deposits work.  The empty milk bottle is returned to the store and the nickel deposit is refunded.  The empty bottles are sent from the store to the processing plant to be washed and re-filled.   A fresh bottle of milk may be purchased from the store, but another nickel deposit must be put up.  The deposit was to encourage that the bottle was recycled.  The "No Deposit, No Return" bottles of the early 1950s were a quiet revolution.*


No here's how it works the nickel on the bottle means when you finish your milk you take that milk bottle back to the store to get it refilled with milk for a nickel


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 8, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> No here's how it works the nickel on the bottle means when you finish your milk you take that milk bottle back to the store to get it refilled with milk for a nickel


 the three cents on the bottle means the same thing they just took it back and they refill the bottle or whatever's on the milk bottle if it's $0.05 3 since that's what it cost you to get it refilled right then


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 9, 2021)

Harry Pristis said:


> *This is a misunderstanding of how bottle deposits work.  The empty milk bottle is returned to the store and the nickel deposit is refunded.  The empty bottles are sent from the store to the processing plant to be washed and re-filled.   A fresh bottle of milk may be purchased from the store, but another nickel deposit must be put up.  The deposit was to encourage that the bottle was recycled.  The "No Deposit, No Return" bottles of the early 1950s were a quiet revolution.*


I still remember returning cases of old refillable bottles for our deposit. The cost of the drink was one price, the deposit another.   ranging from 1-6 cents never saw a 4 cent deposit milk bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 9, 2021)

*I remember as a child searching for deposit bottles to take to the grocery store.  I would use the pennies or nickels to buy a candy bar or other minor treat.  

While Nickneff has no lack of confidence in his ideas, he is short of accurate information.  Google it, Nick.  *


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 9, 2021)

I did that too and bagged sand in the Mason yard if they needed that, I did not like bagging the gravel it was not as fast and harder to do. Saved my money to go bowling every weekend.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I still remember returning cases of old refillable bottles for our deposit. The cost of the drink was one price, the deposit another.   ranging from 1-6 cents never saw a 4 cent deposit milk bottle.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


 I remember deposits to back when I was a kid wasn't like that around here you could bring that bottle back and get a nickel or dime for it that's the way it worked around my part Louisville Kentucky shoot they quit doing that 40 years ago around Louisville


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 10, 2021)

Dellison73 said:


> View attachment 216754


Usually store bottles milk bottles are usually none machine I'm talkin early 1890s to 1900. I have not seen any store bottles after that. Not around here in Louisville Kentucky after 1900 the automatic bottle machine came into play around 19 10 all the milk bottles was made by machine and there wasn't no store bottles made around here after that time. In Kentucky as far as I know but at every store bottle I've ever seen was Nan machine made


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 10, 2021)

Dellison73 said:


> View attachment 216754


Usually store bottles milk bottles are usually none machine I'm talkin early 1890s to 1900. I have not seen any store bottles after that. Not around here in Louisville Kentucky after 1900 the automatic bottle machine came into play around 19 10 all the milk bottles was made by machine and there wasn't no store bottles made around here after that time. In Kentucky as far as I know but at every store bottle I've ever seen was Nan machine made


Harry Pristis said:


> *This is a misunderstanding of how bottle deposits work.  The empty milk bottle is returned to the store and the nickel deposit is refunded.  The empty bottles are sent from the store to the processing plant to be washed and re-filled.   A fresh bottle of milk may be purchased from the store, but another nickel deposit must be put up.  The deposit was to encourage that the bottle was recycled.  The "No Deposit, No Return" bottles of the early 1950s were a quiet revolution.*
> [/


----------

